# Leds en serie, se queman.



## pani_alex (Oct 12, 2009)

hace unos dias compre una bateria nueva pues la que tenia ya estaba agotada, solo llegaba a los 10v despues de un dia de carga y decaia rapidamente, los leds daban poca luz.
ayer se me quemaron los leds, estan conectados 3 en serie pues supuestamente cada led funciona a 4.5v, en teoria solo llegan a 4v (12v / 3leds = 4v c/u) pero en la practica al parecer uno recibe mayor carga y se quema, que debo hacer, cambiar el que recibe mayor carga hasta que encuentre uno que empareje?, por que pasa esto?


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 12, 2009)

pon una resistencia de 1 KOhm al positivo del primer led y listo...

saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 12, 2009)

Hola.
Los LEDs de luz blanca fucionan a 3.2V.
Los LEDS de luz azul funcionan a 3.3V.
No hay LEDs de 4.5V. 
Se suele emplear tres pilas de las pequeñas de 1.5V en serie (4.5V) para alimentar LEDs blacos o azules, debido a la resitencia interna de estas pilas el voltaje cae a 3.3V o algo así cuando alimentan los LEDs. Razón por la cual los LEDs no se queman a 4.5V. Pero si usas pilas o baterías de mayor capacidad de carga, debes de tener encuenta el voltaje de trabajo de los LEDs (que no es de 4.5V).

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pani_alex (Oct 13, 2009)

mmm, cuando estaba a 10v la bateria no alumbraban nada, ahora que estan a 12v la luz es bien blanca.
como es eso de que cae el voltaje, si los mido con el led encendido seguro que sigen marcando 4.5v, un led no tiene suficiente potencia para bajar el voltaje de una pila.

colocando una resistencia de 1kOm seria para encender 1 led, yo tengo 3 leds en serie.

me comtare cun banco de pruebas para colocar los leds e ir probandolos sin soldarlos, probare 3 y 4 en seria a ver q resultados dan. Lo mas estraño es que funciono bien un dia los leds q compre y los que ya tenia solo se quemaron despues de desconectar las baterias muertas, yo creo que subieron mucho el voltaje pues no tengo regulador de carga, solo diodos para evitar la descarga hacia el panel y entre las baterias, y tambien me regalaron unos leds de una linterna esos no se quemaron aun, hoy voy a medir el voltaje que marca cada uno porque no me cierra, dices que trabajan a 3.2 cuando todas las liternas traen 3 pilas eso quiere decir max 4.5 con pilas alcalinas y 3.6 con pilas recargables

tambien me hablaron de los super leds, me dijeron que funcionan con 2 pilas de 5v, eso me hace suponer que trabajan a 10v y segun dicen su luz es 10 veces mas intensa que los leds de alta luminicencia


----------



## g.corallo (Oct 13, 2009)

pani_alex dijo:


> tambien me hablaron de los super leds, me dijeron que funcionan con 2 pilas de 5v, eso me hace suponer que trabajan a 10v y segun dicen su luz es 10 veces mas intensa que los leds de alta luminicencia



si sos son muy potentes y caros biennen con un disipador  http://images.google.com.ar/images?hl=es&source=hp&q=led alta potencia&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## pani_alex (Oct 14, 2009)

son como los leds comunes de de 5mm los que compre, ayer estuve probando, con 3 leds y 11,5v se calentaban, agrage un led mas (4 leds en serie) y trabajan frios, no se encienden como antes pero su luz sigue siendo blanca si miras de frente

pero aparentemente los leds que saque de los encendedores son diferentes xq se encianden menos 3 leds en serie que los 3 que comopre(estos se encienden super blancos), finalmente decidi ponerlos de a 4 ya que no pienso tener que andar lidiando con lo que se queme por x motivo, pues cuando estaban a 10v como ya dije lo utilice meses y nunca paso nada, yo creo que vue que la bateria se lleno y como no tengo regulador de carga subio mucho el voltaje.

pregunta: los reguladores de carga solares hasta cuanto permiten que suba el voltaje?


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 14, 2009)

Hola.
Por qué no usas resistencias limitadoras, asume la corriente del LEDs de 20mA (típico), 3V para los LEDs blancos, y nada se quema y todo funciona correctamente.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pani_alex (Oct 15, 2009)

es que la idea es aprovechar al maximo la corriente, en ves de poner una resistencia q estaria derrochando la corriente coloco leds y tengo mas luz por el mismo consumo, ayer trate de medir lo que consumen los leds, coloque mi tester donde dice 10A DC y solo de tanto en tanto marcaba 0.01 y luego 0.00, eso quiere decir q estan consumiendo alrededor de los 10mA? 

colocando 4 leds en serie quedan en un teorico de 3v que es lo que sujieres, en realidad  0.2v +o- alrededor de los 3v midiendolos individualmente, no alumbran tanto como antes pero no se calientan y tengo mas rango por si sube el voltaje, en teoria podrian llegar a los 18v sin quemarse, pero eso es detalle, tendria q comprar el regulador de carga y no se queman mas, si eso fue el problema


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 15, 2009)

Hola.
En la electrónica (como en casi todo) los dispositivos, elementos, componentes o como quiera se le llame, tienen características de trabajo (máximas, mínimas, típcas).
Si uno hace trabajar los elementos fuera de esta características, éste funcionará por poco tiempo, o no correctamente, o simplemente no funciona o se malogra.

Por qué no usas un LED de prueba, empleando una batería de 9V, un juego de resistencias, armas un simple circuito, un LED en serie con una resistencia y un amperímetro, y todo esto alimentado por la batería.
Con este circuito de prueba puedes saber cuál el el verdadero voltaje del LED a una corriente típica de 20mA, y así puedes hacer tus cálculos de manera más precisa.
Comienza asumiendo un voltaje de LED de 2V.

R= (9V-2V) / 0.02A = 350 ohm usa 330 ohm,
Este valor de R sería un valor inicial, y a partir de él vas disminuyendo el valor de R hasta que el amperímetro marqué 0.02A ó 20mA aproximadamente, en ese instante mide el voltaje del LED, y usas ese valor para lo que quieres armar, obteniendo lo mejor del LED (Birllo, y duración).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pani_alex (Oct 20, 2009)

ya hice la configuracion de 4 leds pero no me satisface mucho la luminosidad, y me dieron esta formula para limitar el voltaje

segun entendi tengo que colocar una resistencia un poco mayor que la potencia de consumo de los leds, no se cuantos ohm, y un zener de de 10v en este caso, asi cada led trabajara a 3.3v y tendra su luminosidad ideal (en teoria) y no tendria que haber peligro de que se queme porque la resistencia limitara y el queres abserbe el exedente.

esta bien lo que puse? lo que no me gusta es que yo estoy buscando la forma de no desperdiciar ningun wat y aqui el zener esta derrochando un poco, no existe alguna otra forma de hacer un regulador que no consuma o por ej hacer un regulador que consuma una minima cantidad de corriente y que alimente una red de 10v y cofgar de el todos los leds que se me antoje? en el esquema que coloque solo servira para poner la cantidad de leds calculadas no mas porque la resistencia limitara y si pones menos el zener derrochara todo lo que sobra.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 20, 2009)

Hola.

El zéner está mal conectado.
Creo que debes saber que, un LED ilumina al máximo, cuando por el LEDs circula la corriente adecuada (20mA ó 0.02A típica o la que indique el fabricante).
Si a un LED de 3V lo conecto a una batería de 3V, iluminará, pero no se sabe que corriente circula por el LED, y por lo tanto, no puedes controlar el brillo del LED. Pero si haces un circuito con el que garantizas que por el LED va a fluir la corriente adecuada, obtendrás el mayor brillo del LED.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 20, 2009)

ando medio quejoso yo.........pero , me parece a mi o ese circuito esta mal ?????
a pesar de lo sencillo.
lo sacaste de alguna web ??

ah.......lo pescaste justito "el aficionado" .
creo que tambien hay otra cosa que habria que marcar respecto de lso leds, cuando uno se pone a jugar con ellos.

a veces uno le da tension o corriente de mas y se ve mas brillo.
un brillo lindo y tentador.
pero que excede los valore srecomendados.
y de ahi en mas ......pareceria que en lso valores recomendados no diese suficiente .

simplemente hay que respetar la data y listo.
son leds, no son lamparas


----------



## pani_alex (Oct 21, 2009)

a mi solo me explicaron como hacerlo y como no se de electronica lo mas pobable es q entendi mal  , segun me explicaron, la resistencia limila la corriente que puede circular que tendria que ser alrededor de los 20mA y si el voltaje supera el valor del zener este se activa y no permite que suba por consumir el exedente, puede ser?

limitar la corriente? pero si el led consume 20mA por mas q le coloques una bateria de 100A consumira 20mA, o no?


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 21, 2009)

Hola.

Sí, los circuito sólo consumen lo que necesitan.
Lo mejor para la subida de voltaje lo menor es usa un regulador de voltaje, lo zener está bien, pero cuando comienza a funcionar el voltaje permanecerá, pero la corriente en el LED disminuye. De allí que es mejor usar un regulador de voltaje, ya que éste mantiene el voltaje del circuito en un valor fijo, independiente de las variciones del voltaje de entrada.

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: Puedes pubicar el ciruito que deseas construir

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pani_alex (Oct 22, 2009)

pero un regulador de voltaje necesita 3v mas del voltaje al que se desea regular, osea no me sirve.

es muy dificil o imposible hacer un regulador de voltaje que no permita que pase mas de 10v? no se mucho pero se me ocurre usar un 7805 y un transistor, el 7805 para voltaje de referencia fijo y el transistor para regular los 10v


----------



## Limbo (Oct 24, 2009)

> Sí, los circuito sólo consumen lo que necesitan.


Aqui me he perdido a medias. Si consume lo que necesita un circuito, ¿para que las resistencias? Es decir, si alimento un circuito con 12V y conecto un solo led de 3V ¿es lo mismo que si pongo una resistencia de 450Ohms en serie con el led? No me cuadra.

Como siempre, me sabe mal meterme con preguntas mias en mensajes ajenos pero se me ha encendido la bombilla fundida.

Gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 24, 2009)

me parece que en ese caso es por que por la corriente que circula por esa resistencia provoca una caida de tension en demasia, como para que no encienda el led o encienda muy poquito

saludos


----------



## pani_alex (Oct 25, 2009)

lo que encontre http://www.globalsources.com/gsol/I...=CJ-5vcLC2J0CFcGAzAodlFyJGQ&items_per_page=60 si tan solo los leds vinieran con todos estos datos tecnicos, aqui solo te dicen q son leds 

encontre un regulador de voltaje aparentemente muy cencillo http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_regulacion_voltaje_serie.asp con esto podria hacer una linea con el voltaje adecuado para alimentar todos los leds que quiera?

encontre un regulador de voltaje aparentemente muy cencillo http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_regulacion_voltaje_serie.asp con esto podria hacer una linea con el voltaje adecuado para alimentar todos los leds que quiera?


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 25, 2009)

Para conectar los leds se hace como dice elaficionado.
Los leds no van con zener ni nada parecido, solo con una resistencia en serie para limitar la corriente a 20mA (para la mayoria de los leds de 5mm).
Para calcularla tenés que tener en cuenta que no todos los leds tienen la misma caida de tensión, esto depende del color, lo máximo es 3,6V (blancos, azules).
Una vez que sabés la tensión del led y sabiendo la tensión de alimentación aplicas ley de Ohm:
R= (Vfuente - Vled) / Iled
Siempre es conveniente elegir el valor superior más próximo para la resistencia.

Y eso de que se pierde energia en la resistencia es cierto, pero es despreciable y no queda otra... sin resistencia van a seguir quemando leds...

Para evitar esto lo que hay que hacer por ejemplo para conectar leds a 12V (en el auto, etc) es ponerlos en series de 3 y con su respectiva resistencia.

Espero haber aclarado sus dudas, y una cosa más... usen Google, es una buena herramienta.



> Si consume lo que necesita un circuito, ¿para que las resistencias? Es decir, si alimento un circuito con 12V y conecto un solo led de 3V ¿es lo mismo que si pongo una resistencia de 450Ohms en serie con el led? No me cuadra.


Eso que dijo es porque a veces preguntan "mi circuito consume 200mA y mi fuente es de 800mA, se quema?" No, el circuito consume lo que necesita..
Un led no puede ir sin resistencia, y esto es porque a partir de cierto punto la corriente crece muy rápido:





En la parte superior derecha tenemos la curva de un led...

En la Wiki está el tema muy bien explicado  tensión de cada color, cálculos..








http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diodo_emisor_de_luz



> Como siempre, me sabe mal meterme con preguntas mias en mensajes ajenos pero se me ha encendido la bombilla fundida.


Para eso son los foros  para preguntar, colaborar y compartir conocimientos.

Y agrego esto que lo encontré hace un rato:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/iluminacion-leds-zona-pedales-17884/
Ahi hay mas fotos de lo que he hecho


----------



## pani_alex (Oct 28, 2009)

ok me rindo, la otra ves al prender los leds (ahora estan 4 en serie) se me apago uno de una ilera y luego de unos segundos se prende (los demas permanecieron prendidos) supongo q no funciona esta configuracion.

entonces, poniendo una resistencia seria 
(Vfuente 13.8V)-(vled 10.8V)/0.025mA=120ohm
10.8v de leds porque son 3 leds a su Vmax 3.6v, esta bien?
13.8v de fuente para tener en cuenta cuando esta en carga max
la resistencia tendria que ser de 120 ohm?? y de cuantos wats?
como puedo saber de cuantos wats es una resistencia?, tengo un monton de fuentes y otras plaquitas guardadas justamente para experimentar

ah, tambien estuve comparando la luz que dan y la de mi linternita con un solo led es una luz mas nitida que los 4 en seria, mucho mas blanca y fuerza menos la vista., si prendo los 9 ya es normal, solo que es enfocada.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola.
Usa Iled=20mA (es el valor típico)
Vled = 3.2V (o el Vled típico,es mejor no usar el Vledmáx)
La potencia de la resistencia es P=(Iled)^2*R ---- donde: ^2 = al cuadrado, * = signo de multiplicación

La potencia de la resistencia debe ser 2*P

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 28, 2009)

Si, 120 Ohms es lo ideal. Viste que no era tan dificil el cálculo  y con esto te asegurás que te duren años.

Para saber de cuanta potencia debe ser la resistencia es más facil todavía, se multiplica la tensión que hay en la resistencia por la corriente:
(V fuente - V en los leds)*0.025A => 0,075 W o 75mW que es lo mismo.

Con resistencias de 120 Ohms  y 1/8 de W ya estaria, aunque podés usar 1/4 o las que tengas... en este caso es lo mismo...

"La potencia de la resistencia debe ser 2*P"
Mmm... estás seguro? yo diria que no... 

Y lo que se puede hacer para que los leds no alumbren tan concentrado es limar la cabeza y despues ponerle una gota de esmalte para uñas.

Acá subí un archivo donde está muy muy bien explicado


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola.
Se acostumbra usar siempre el doble de la potencia calculada (es una práctica de uso empirica).
0.075W * 2 = 0.150 W, una resistencia de 0.25W ó 1/4W

No es tan difícil.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 28, 2009)

> Se acostumbra usar siempre el doble de la potencia calculada (es una práctica de uso empirica).


Eso lo hablamos aqui: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/calcula-potencia-resistencia-25773/


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 28, 2009)

Está bien, mi mente me había mostrado un ^ ...


----------



## Chrt_87 (Oct 28, 2009)

Para Calcular Potencia se utiliza la siguiente Formula:

Potencia = Voltage * Intensidad

Segun tus calculos se obtiene:
P= 13.8 V * 0.025 = 0.35 W 

Por lo que una Resistencia de 120 ohm  de 1/2 Watt quedaria bien.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 28, 2009)

No, de 1/4W...
Porque esa no es la tensión en los extremos de la resistencia, es la tensión del conjunto (leds y resistencia).
La potencia de una resistencia es como vos decis tensión x corriente, pero, en este caso tenemos una caida de 10,8V en los leds... si restamos eso de la tensión de la fuente tenemos 3V en los extremos de la resistencia: 3V x 0,025A => 75mW
Tengo leyes que lo prueban, la de Ohm y algunas otras...


----------



## mcrven (Oct 28, 2009)

pani_alex dijo:


> es que la idea es aprovechar al maximo la corriente,



Y la corriente se aprovecha al máximo de tu bolsillo...
Amen que de otras cosas.

Debe ser que te los regalan, pa' que andes gastándolos así.

Buena suerte...


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 28, 2009)

Ahi estoy armando una lámpara de 18 leds, si a alguien le interesa subo la pcb


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 5, 2010)

cri cri cri, no entendi


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 5, 2010)

Bueno, no me quedan manzanas...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 5, 2010)

bue, pasame unas naranjas que me hago un jugo


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 5, 2010)

Hablando en serio... que es lo que no se entendió?


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 8, 2010)

hoy quiero ir a comprar las resistencias para probar los led (me falta tiempo para hacer todas mis cosas, tal ves necesite una vida mas) y estuve calculando el tema de las resistencias, si:
lo q necesito para 20mA es 0.075w y dicen q se requiere siempre un poco mas de lo que se calcula para no dejarlo justo, uno de 1/8 (0.125) le da de sobra, no?

ah, como se pasa a fraccion 0.075?? la idea q me doy es que es menor a 1/8


----------



## Limbo (Ene 8, 2010)

> lo q necesito para 20mA es 0.075w y dicen q se requiere siempre un poco mas de lo que se calcula para no dejarlo justo, uno de 1/8 (0.125) le da de sobra, no?


Yo la compraria de 1/4W, que para lo que valen..


----------



## jreyes (Ene 8, 2010)

El problema con los leds de alto brillo es que son bastantes sensibles a las variaciones de corriente cuando se trabajan en continua. Una pequeña variación por encima del valor recomendado por el fabricante es suficiente para que la lámpara dure menos de los esperado. En mi caso, construi varias para mi casa hace como un año y ya hay varias que están fallando (pérdida de luminosidad y otras derechamente quemadas).

La una solución a ello sería conectar a la hilera de led una fuente de corriente constante, básica por lo demás, que constaría de algunas resistencias, un transistor darlington (o un transistor con alta ganancia en corriente) y un zéner. Con ello logramos que en ningún caso (durante el funcionamiento normal de la lámpara) la corriente que atraviesa los leds exceda el valor recomendado por el fabricante. Además se ajustan las tolerancias que presentan los mismos leds (incluso dentro de la misma partida).

Unos monos:
http://img707.imageshack.us/i/ledesquma.jpg/

http://img24.imageshack.us/i/ledgraficas.png/


Adiosín...!


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 8, 2010)

O  mas sencillo todavia, una fuente de Icte con el lm317...


----------



## jreyes (Ene 8, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> O  mas sencillo todavia, una fuente de Icte con el lm317...


Creo que es más barata la solución transistor + zéner. Acá debe salir como 200 pesos chilenos, a lo mucho (como 0.4usd). El lm317 debe costar cerca de 300 pesos chilenos.

Aunque en gustos no hay nada escrito.


Adiosín...!


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 8, 2010)

Y esta es otra alternativa


----------



## jreyes (Ene 8, 2010)

Se ve interesante fernandoae; sin embargo, leyendo el datasheet, la corriente "zero-gate voltage drain current" o Idss tiene un máximo de 18mA. Tal vez sea inviable para leds de 100mA o más.


Adiosín...!


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 8, 2010)

Si.. depende del mosfet tambien, pero para los de 5mm esta buena la idea.


----------



## eserock (Ene 8, 2010)

La forma mas correcta de conectar los leds en serie es si sumas las corrientes
en este caso 
I total= (20mA)(4)=80mA

para evitarte la molestia de las caidas de voltaje en un resistor usa el diagrama que te envio donde el lm317 funciona como un regulador de corriente para determinar el valor de la resistencia solo tienes que aplicar la sig formula

R=1.25/I

R=1,25/80mA= 15.6 Ohms busca el valor comercial mas  proxmo y listo que podria ser de 15 Ohms la corriente con este valor seria

I=1.25/15= 83 mA

para determinar la potencia de la resistencia 

w=(I)(I)(R)= (83mA)(83mA)(15)= aproximadamente  1 watt
en el diagrama aparece solo un led pero ahi puedes conectar los 4 leds logicaente si cambias el arreglo de leds recalculas todo y vuelve a funcionar, siempre y cuando respetes la corriente que pasara sobre esos leds, esta es la forma  mas correcta de conectar los leds de alta potencia ya que se mantiene la  corriente constante  auqnue  existan variaciones en la entrada (claro me refiero a unos cuantos volts)

usa el lm317T que es  bastante economico


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 8, 2010)

Yo ya se como alimentar leds  no es nada del otro mundo, pero como nadie se gasta en estudiar un poco...


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 8, 2010)

Hola.
Lamento contradecirte, pero la corriente en un ciruito en serie es la misma.

Pero si conectas los LEDs en paralelo allí si se suman las corrientes.
La idea del LM317 como fuente de corriente es buena, la potencia que disiparían las resistencia, ahora la disipa el LM317 y la resistencia que fija la corriente. Y además, no es lo más aconsejable poner dos o más LEDs (o cualquier dispositivo semiconductor) en paralelo, siempre tiene haber un componente que equilibre las diferencia que hay entre ellos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 9, 2010)

fernandoae me gusta tu idea, y si es como dice jreyes q son 18mA mejor, xq ayer estuve midiendo la corriente y eran 17,algo, podrias mostrarme como va conectado y cuales con los componentes (alguna foto), xq como no se de electronica, no se ni "emisor base colector", el DUS no es necesario porque la alimentacion es una bateria de 12v.
Me parece interesante tu ide porque justamente estaba pensando que al conectar algun motor de induccion o algo al alto consumo podria generar picos.

Unos datos: medi el voltaje q da despues de la resistencia y era 9.5 +o-, en cada terminal de los leds 2.9 o 3v y con ese voltaje ya se prendian blancos como en las linternas, siendo este el caso, si utiliso el transistor BF 256c podria colocar 4 leds sin problemas? si es como dice fearnandoae q limita a 18mAmax esto quiere decir q por ese lado no hay problemas y q si la corriente en carga va a 15v cada led estaria recibiendo 3.75v q es su Vmax, en teoria aun no dañino.

obs, probe con resistencias 120 ohm de 1/4 y 1/8, los dos dan resultados iguales, no se calientan y el tester muestra el mismo consumo, los de 1/8 son 3 veces mas caros porque se comercialisan menos.

una cosa mas, PARECE MAGIA!!! es increible como sin la resitencia su comportamiento es al azar y al ponerles la resistencia son brillantes y parejitos (en serie) lo q mas me gusta es q en ves de tener un led se tienen tres y con el mismo consumo


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 9, 2010)

"podrias mostrarme como va conectado y cuales con los componentes (alguna foto)"
De cual propuesta? la del lm317?

"Me parece interesante tu ide porque justamente estaba pensando que al conectar algun motor de induccion o algo al alto consumo podria generar picos."
No pasa nada 

"si utiliso el transistor BF 256c podria colocar 4 leds sin problemas?"
Si 

"no hay problemas y q si la corriente en carga va a 15v cada led estaria recibiendo 3.75v q es su Vmax, en teoria aun no dañino."
No, la tension en los leds va a ser constante, porque la corriente tambien es constante... esa es la idea, que las variaciones de tension no afecten a los leds.

"obs, probe con resistencias 120 ohm de 1/4 y 1/8, los dos dan resultados iguales, no se calientan y el tester muestra el mismo consumo, los de 1/8 son 3 veces mas caros porque se comercialisan menos"
Es lo mismo porque la RESISTENCIA es la MISMA, cambia la corriente maxima que pueden soportar, en este caso son 20mA asi que mucho no importa.

"una cosa mas, PARECE MAGIA!!! es increible como sin la resitencia su comportamiento es al azar y al ponerles la resistencia son brillantes y parejitos"
Como corresponde, eso indica que todos tienen la misma corriente.

"lo q mas me gusta es q en ves de tener un led se tienen tres y con el mismo consumo"
Si, pero mas tension al tener tres en serie...por lo tanto menos potencia desperdiciada en la resistencia 

En definitiva, lo mejor y mas barato son las resistencias cuando la fuente no varia demasiado. Yo para el auto siempre uso resistencias,las calculo para 13,8V y practicamente cuando la tension cae a 11,8V no se ven grandes diferencias, (tengo todo el interior iluminado con barras de leds ).


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 10, 2010)

<<De cual propuesta? la del lm317?>>
la de usar el transistor que limita la corriente "BF 256c"

<<No, la tension en los leds va a ser constante, porque la corriente tambien es constante... esa es la idea, que las variaciones de tension no afecten a los leds.>>
a que llamas tencion?, la corriente entiendo que es el amperaje, si tencion es voltaje pues no entiendo, porque, si a 12v dividido 4 leds tenemos 3v la logica dice q a 15v deberiamos tenes 3.75v, yo no veo ningun coponente que este absorviendo el voltaje exedente con el BF 256c, lo que entiendo es que el no dejara que el amperaje pase de 18mA

<<En definitiva, lo mejor y mas barato son las resistencias cuando la fuente no varia demasiado. Yo para el auto siempre uso resistencias,las calculo para 13,8V y practicamente cuando la tension cae a 11,8V no se ven grandes diferencias, (tengo todo el interior iluminado con barras de leds ).>>
si pero en mi forma de pensar me parece mas seguro conectarles el BF 256c ya q al elevar el voltaje tenemos q se incrementa el voltaje para los leds y la corriente en el caso de las resistencias, ademas si calculo a 13.8 va significar q por las noches no voy a tener la luz maxima que puden dar los leds, ya que pienso usarlos para iluminacion de la casa, de todas formas los quiero colocar en mi moto tambien y alli el voltaje va asi como dices entre 11 y 15 y quiero siempre la luz maxima que se pueda.

probando el consumo de los led sin resitencia con una bateria de celular 3.7v veo q se dispara a 90mA
Asi como los tengo ahora
"led+led+led+resistencia " (la foto te la debo para la proxima porque no estoy en casa)
estoy notando que si bien da mas luz q antes aun no es blanca como la de mi linterna, es mas bien medio azul como la luz negra, sera que tengo q colocarle una resistencia de menos valor para que vaya a 3.2v o 3.7 como las linternas?, total con el BF 256c ya limitaria la corriente, en ese caso quedalia
led+led+led+BF256c+resistencia

tambien conecte uno en la siguiente configuracion para probar que pasaba y tengo el mismo resultado
led+resistencia+led+led


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 10, 2010)

> "si a 12v dividido 4 leds tenemos 3v la logica dice q a 15v deberiamos tenes 3.75v, yo no veo ningun coponente que este absorviendo el voltaje exedente con el BF 256c, lo que entiendo es que el no dejara que el amperaje pase de 18mA"


-El led cuando esta alimentado a 20mA por ej, supongamos que trabaja a 3V, esa tension es practicamente cte, por lo tanto si aumenta la tension-voltaje esa variacion la tiene que absorber la resistencia.



> "ademas si calculo a 13.8 va significar q por las noches no voy a tener la luz maxima que puden dar los leds, ya que pienso usarlos para iluminacion de la casa, de todas formas los quiero colocar en mi moto tambien y alli el voltaje va asi como dices entre 11 y 15 y quiero siempre la luz maxima que se pueda"



-Practicamente no varia la luminosidad 



> "led+led+led+BF256c+resistencia"


-Si usas el bf256 no hace falta la resistencia, en este caso el transistor se comporta como una resistencia de valor variable que te mantiene la corriente constante...



> "tambien conecte uno en la siguiente configuracion para probar que pasaba y tengo el mismo resultado
> led+resistencia+led+led"


Si, y es normal porque estan en serie, y la corriente que atraviesa los elementos del circuito es la misma en todos.

Para entender un poco mas el tema deberias leer sobre la Ley de Ohm, circuito serie y paralelo...
Igual no te compliques la vida, si pones 3 leds en serie con una resistencia de 160 ohms te puedo asegurar que no vas a tener problemas, aunque la fuente llegue a 15V


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 11, 2010)

ese es con placa
http://img199.imageshack.us/i/img0486a.jpg/
http://img705.imageshack.us/i/img0483a.jpg/

luego estan los modelos ecologicos 
http://img43.imageshack.us/i/img0484an.jpg/
http://img43.imageshack.us/i/img0485ai.jpg/
http://img43.imageshack.us/i/img0482ah.jpg/

<<-Si usas el bf256 no hace falta la resistencia, en este caso el transistor se comporta como una resistencia de valor variable que te mantiene la corriente constante...>>

entonces quiere decir q bien podria colocar 3 leds y estos estara a su maxima potencia, teoricos 3.2v y el transistor se encargara de abdorber el resto incuso hasta llegar los 30v?


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 11, 2010)

Exactamente 
Me mandas unas semillas del arbol de leds ese que tenes?


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 12, 2010)

aun no me muestras como se conecta el transistor, sin ese dato no puedo armarlo


----------



## jreyes (Ene 12, 2010)

pani_alex dijo:


> aun no me muestras como se conecta el transistor, sin ese dato no puedo armarlo


En el mensaje número 39 de esta discusión aparece la forma de conctar el transistor.

En todo caso, creo que debería hacer el montaje en un protoboar y medir la corriente que disipa el transistor (intercala una resistencia de unos 10 Ohms y mides el voltaje en ella) ya que el máximo, según el data, es de 18mA y el mínimo, creo,  era de 2mA.


Adiosín...!


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 12, 2010)

plop

sierto, no me fige q ai unas letritas a prueba d tontos


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 12, 2010)

"medir la corriente que disipa el transistor"
Lo que se disipa es POTENCIA, no corriente


----------



## jreyes (Ene 12, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> "medir la corriente que disipa el transistor"
> Lo que se disipa es POTENCIA, no corriente


Me imagino que sabes que la corriente generada por un transistor puede determinarse como "fuente" o "disipador" dependiendo del sentido que tenga la corriente.

Por ejemplo: una "fuente de corriente" sería un arreglo con transistores pnp en donde la corriente se extrae desde un potencial menor (un preregulador para fuentes de alimentación, polarización de un amplificador diferencial con carga activa). En el caso de que el arreglo sea con transistores npn, se habla de "un disipador de corriente", ya que la corriente es extraída desde una fuente de mayor potencial. El caso que se ha visto acá corresponde a un "disipador de corriente" pues el flujo de la misma es de un potencial mayor hacia uno menor. Por lo tanto, no es incorrecto pedir que mida el "la disipación" de corriente en la resistencia (que se manifiesta en forma de voltaje). Además, es una técnica archiconocida de medir un flujo de corriente constante e independiente de la fuente (o disipador) que la genera de manera indirecta (sin tener que abrir el circuito).


Adiosín...!


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 12, 2010)

Buena explicación, pero a lo que voy  es que está mal utilizado el tèrmino "disipar corriente"


----------



## jreyes (Ene 12, 2010)

Bueno, sin ánimo de desvirtuar la conversación:

Si coloco una resistencia en un circuito por donde pasa una corriente cuyo fin (el colocar la resistencia) es saber la magnitud de la corriente (ya que la resistencia no incide en la magnitud de la corriente que por ahí circula), entonces, estoy midiendo una corriente que proviente (en este caso) del transistor en cuestión. Si este transistor está configurado como "disipador de corriente", entonces lo que hago al medir el voltaje que aparece en la resistencia en cuestión es "la magnitud de la corriente disipada por el transistor". No veo que haya una mala utilización del término "disipar corriente"...pues es precisamente eso lo que quiero medir de manera indirecta.


Ahora, sobre el circuito que nos convoca: sería interesante el que se puediera hacer la medición, ya que no es un parámetro fijo del transistor que quieren usar. Por otro lado: Alguien sabe del costo de ese transistor? Acá en Chile hay uno similar (no recuerdo el modelo) que cuesta 300 pesos chilenos (0.6 USD aproximadamente). Igual es "caro" considerando que los leds de 5mm (20mA) valen 75 pesos chilenos cada uno (0.15 USD).


Adiosín...!


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 12, 2010)

Por eso... USEN RESISTENCIAS! como vengo diciendo desde el principio  
"por que hacerlo facil si lo podemos hacer complicado"


----------



## jreyes (Ene 12, 2010)

Si hubiese que contruir varios "arrays" de led a 12 o más volts, se podría usar un "espejo de corriente" para emparejar las corrientes que atraviesan los leds:

http://img508.imageshack.us/i/espejo612v.png/

La corrientes en el led de control (3 leds en serie conectados a una resistencia limitadora). El otro led está conectado a uno de los transistores (bc547) que forman el espejo de corriente:




El gráfico es corriente contra voltaje (éste está graficado en la barra de abajo del monito).

Si bien es más cara que la opción de la resistencia limitadora; protege al circuito de variaciones de voltaje (el circuito opera bien desde los 10Vdc hasta los 30Vdc) y permite usarlo sin una fuente de tensión regulada.

También se puede usar con circuitos de hasta 100mA (para ese transistor), aunque hay que recalcular la etapa que fija la corriente del espejo (R2 y R1). Las resistencias en los emisores de los transistores son para compersar las dispersiones que pudieran aparecer en los voltajes Base-Emisor de los transistores que conforman el espejo.


Adiosín...!


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 12, 2010)

Mmm... yo me inclinaria por utilizar un regulador de la serie 78XX... más sencillo y económico.


----------



## jreyes (Ene 12, 2010)

Económico?

El transistor + resistencia no sale más de 50 pesos (0.1 usd). Cualquier integrado de la serie lm78xx cuesta por lo menos 120 pesos (0.24usd). Sin contar que al usar un regulador integrado necesitas una fuente de mayor voltaje para que el regulador funcione.


Adiosín...!


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 13, 2010)

jreyes: demaciados componentes muy complicado, creo q para la casa usare solo resistencias y en la moto el bf256c

aqui la resistencia de 1/4 me sale 0.02$ y la de 1/8 0.06$, los leds los consigo recuperados a 0.16$ en CDE, en Asu me salen solo nuevos 1$ un verdadero robo


----------



## jreyes (Ene 13, 2010)

Como quieras pani_alex; aunque como guía, sólo me queda decir que mientras más caro es un componente, más empeño debo poner en protegerlo. 


Adiosín...!


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 13, 2010)

emmm sip pero vamos a comensar con algo sencillo y lo iremos complicando a medida que sea necesario, en la casa no creo q haya muchos problemas pero en la moto es otra historia, ya veremos

es q no se mucho de electronica como ya dije


----------



## mcrven (Ene 13, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> Como quieras pani_alex; aunque como guía, sólo me queda decir que mientras más caro es un componente, más empeño debo poner en protegerlo.
> 
> 
> Adiosín...!



Amigos todos, les sugiero bajar las datasheet de los LEDs actuales de alta luminosidad.
Son extremadamente sensibles a cualquier exceso de corriente, temperaturas altas y bajas y, todo eso es extremadamente fácil de ser generado por corrientes transitorias, de las que pueden encontrar enormes cantidades especialmente en los vehículos.

Busquen toda info necesaria para una operación segura de los mismos, incluso la relacionada con integrados reguladores y limitadores ad hoc para hacerlos funcionar.

Saludos y éxito:


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 15, 2010)

pensando un poco mas sobre los picos de tencion recurdo que estan los flash led, y la teoria dice q los leds soportan 10 veces su voltaje si es por pocos milisegundos, teniendo esto en cuenta los picos cortos no deberian ser ningun problema, no?


----------



## jreyes (Ene 15, 2010)

Tal vez los leds de los flash estén diseñados para eso; no así los leds de alto brillo comunes.


Adiosín...!


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 15, 2010)

segun la info q lei es el mismo, el punto es la cantidad de milisegundos para no dañarlos


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 15, 2010)

> Son extremadamente sensibles a cualquier exceso de corriente, temperaturas altas y bajas y, todo eso es extremadamente fácil de ser generado por corrientes transitorias, de las que pueden encontrar enormes cantidades especialmente en los vehículos.



No pasa absolutamente nada por usarlos con resistencias en el auto, es mas yo toda la iluminacion de la Berlingo la tengo asi:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2039016&id=1133768269&l=3895581836
Si no pueden ver las fotos me avisan y las subo acá 



> Tal vez los leds de los flash estén diseñados para eso; no así los leds de alto brillo comunes.


Son los mismo leds en ambos casos, cambia la forma en que se manejan... en los flash se utilizan pulsos de alta intensidad y corta duración... se le podrian llamar TRANSITORIOS 


Todas las fotos son de cosas que hice yo... y hasta el dia de hoy no se me quemó ningun led, y eso que por el tema del audio el regulador corta cerca de los 14,3V 
 	 	 		pani_alex 	 	 		Ver Perfil Enviar un mensaje privado a pani_alex Buscar Más Mensajes de pani_alex Agregar a pani_alex a tus Contactos


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 15, 2010)

mmm segun veo yo usaste resistencias de 150ohm, es asi?
dices q en el auto el voltaje va hasta los 14.3v en la moto china normal 15 y si algo anda mal hasta los 18 o 20, eso cuando hace falso contacto alguna coexion, voy a probar con resistencias, pero dime el valor q usas, para la casa probare de 100ohm y si no veo q los leds trabajan a maso 3.2 o 3.5v vajare mas


----------



## jreyes (Ene 15, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> No pasa absolutamente nada por usarlos con resistencias en el auto, es mas yo toda la iluminacion de la Berlingo la tengo asi:
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2039016&id=1133768269&l=3895581836
> Si no pueden ver las fotos me avisan y las subo acá
> 
> ...


Hace cuánto tiempo hiciste las luminarias?

Usando el sistema de 3 leds en serie con resistencia limitadora de 120 Ohms con fuente de 12V, hice unas luminarias para una tienda y al cabo de 1 años el brillo se esfumo (literalmente ya no brillaban). El uso de esas luces fue de 10 horas diarias, 6 días a la semana. Al final fueron reemplazados por tubos fluorescentes.


Adiosín...!


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 15, 2010)

Y... tienen 1 año seguro, diria que 1 y 1/2...


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 16, 2010)

mmmm.. 1 año tiene 365 dias, dividido 7 = 52 semanas, en ese caso estuvieron encendidos 313 dias a 10hs son 3130 hs, no que los leds tiene 10.000 hs y luego de eso bajan a un 80% su luminosidad?


----------



## jreyes (Ene 16, 2010)

pani_alex dijo:


> mmmm.. 1 año tiene 365 dias, dividido 7 = 52 semanas, en ese caso estuvieron encendidos 313 dias a 10hs son 3130 hs, no que los leds tiene 10.000 hs y luego de eso bajan a un 80% su luminosidad?


Es lo mismo que me pregunto yo. Incluso, leyendo en distintos lugares, algunos dicen que los leds sufren un bajón en su luminosidad después de 1.000 horas (mil).


Adiosín...!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 16, 2010)

esas mediciones se basan en tension constante y temperatura constante


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 17, 2010)

Sin viento y con los planetas alineados


----------



## eserock (Ene 17, 2010)

Cuando trabajaba con lamparas de proyeccion de cine, los  dueños de los proyectores me pedian que bajara la potencia de la lampara en un tercio ya que todos coinciian en que eso alargaba la vida de las lamparas  al doble de tiempo, muy probablemente esto suceda igual con los leds, bajar en un porcentaje su potencia de alimentacion probablemente alargue su vida util


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 18, 2010)

puede ser pero con una resistencia de 120ohm el led trabaja a 2.9/3v cuando su tencion ideal es 3.2v y su max es 3.7v, en ese caso los leds ya deberian de durar mas solo por usar 120ohm


----------



## eserock (Ene 18, 2010)

Totamente de acuerdo solo seria cueston de hacer pruebas con ellos


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 18, 2010)

Sigan probando... pero ya está claro como es el tema


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 20, 2010)

posteo para sus criticas:
este es como iran conectados los componentes
http://img683.imageshack.us/i/placalampara3ledr.jpg/
creo q se entiene 

cambio un poco el diseño por comodidad

http://img156.imageshack.us/i/placalampara3ledr2.png/

y esta es la placa universal q consegui
http://img705.imageshack.us/i/200120100938080859.jpg/

compre resistencias de 100ohm y 82ohm para probar cuanto llega a los leds, tb se me ocuriio q si el de 1/8 sobre para 1led, con el de 1/4....

a ver estoy armando una telaraña en mi cabeza

....un led consume 0.02A eso para pasar a W se hace VxA=W verdad? da 0.064W.
1.8W = 0.125W / 0.064 = 1.95 entonces "teoricamente" una de 1/8 da para 2 leds y una de 1/4 "teoricamente" 4 leds, siendo q dicen q ai q dejarle un margen se podria usar para 3 o 2 leds conectados a la misma resistencia, estoy bien?

tambien quise comprar el rele pero habia uno de 8 paritas y no se como funciona ni si me sirve, alguien puede recomendarme alguno de 1A o menos y el q menos consuma, como ya dije, lo ideal seria q consuma lo q un led como max, si se puede menos mejor.

se me ocurre una cosa, si ademas de cortarle la cabeza a los leds y pintarlos transparante, los pinto con esmalte plateado? (si encuentro algo asi) para q la luz se dirija hacia el frente, probe sacarles la cabeza y enrealidad q es mas practico para iluminacion pero noto q ai mucha luz q va para el techo.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 20, 2010)

Y el rele para que lo queres?! 
Para que no se te haga quilombo pone los tres leds en la misma fila, positivo con negativo y despues la resistencia
Ver el archivo adjunto 13397


Ver el archivo adjunto 13396

Yo lo hice asi y quedo muy prolijo...


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 20, 2010)

mmmm, creo q lo del rele era en otro post 

entiendo bien lo del los leds en serie, no se me hace problema, solo busco la forma en que sea mas util, creo q la segunda me va mejor, pero para cuando termine con esta placa universal no creo q compre otra, voy a ir por mi propio diseño.

------------

ayer coloque le rele para probar y durante las pruebas mientras conectaba a la corriente (12v de la bateria) con cable pelado el rele pegaba y despegaba repetidas veces y rapido, como es un bovinado produce una alta tencion y era suficiente para correr bastante fuerte, yyyy  seme quemeron otra ves los leds, evidentemente no es suficiente la resistencia como proteccion y evidentemente puede haber una sobretencion importante cuendo se trata de bovinados.

Se quemaron 1 led de cada lampara, 3 de las 4 que tengo, estuve pensando como protegerlos y se me ocurrio q podria ser colocando un diodo zener de13v con una resistencia de 1ohm o menos de una potencia respetable, porque segun entendi la ultima ves q intentaron explicarme el ziner no conduce hasta q llega su voltaje, es asi? 

Entonces cuando el llege a los 13v el diodo entrara en corto y en teoria no permitira q la corriente suba. 

Como las luces salen de la bateria y tienen un diodo osea q si aplico corriente a una de las terminales de las lamparas esta no llega hasta la bateria, pense en poner un zener de 1A talves y la resistencia equivalente luego del diodo.
panel-->diodo-->bateria-->diodo-->zener+resistencia-->lamparas
ahora, el zener+resistencia debe ir en corto? un extremo al negativo y el otro al positivo??, el positivo del zener es el lado de la argolla?, que valor debe ser la resistencia?, esta bien un zener 1A o debo colocar uno mas grande?

y tambien colocar un zener de 13v no se si con la bateria o con el panel, para evitar q el voltaje suba mucho cuando la bateria este llena, funcionaria esto?

----------------

estoy probando las resistencias q compre, no tengo el tester en la ofi pero por lo menos ya arme la placa, con el de 82ohm se prenden super, solo falta ver el voltaje, y tengo otro que supuestamente es de 100 ohm pero tiene 5 bandas y apenas prenden los leds, marron-marron-negro-negro-marron, de cuanto es? y otro q supuestamente me dio como 100ohm pero es de 22, rojo-rojo-negro-oro, la segunda ves q me dan cualquier cosa.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 21, 2010)

Ya ni se lo que estas haciendo, pero lo de la bobina del rele nada que ver... no te quema nada porque los contactos na y nc estan completamente aislados de la bobina...


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 22, 2010)

mmm, yo tampoco se de lo que hablas, pues el bobinado (del rele) tiene dos extremos, esos dos extremos van conectados uno al positivo y el otro al negativo, mismo positivo y negativo de la corriente de los leds, no hay ninguna aislacion alli.

El rele no se quemo  asi que mientrastanto sirve, su consumo es de 36mA, en teoria no es mucho pero para lo que entrega mi panel si y pudiendo haber mas cosas conectadas en el futuro pues iran sumando y alli si sera mucho.

probe la resistencia de 82ohm y es espectacular, probe con la fuente de mi pc ya q mi bateria no me daba 12v, la fuente 11.89 y el voltaje de los leds fue entre 3.1 y 3.3v, el consumo 25mA (dentro del promedio de los leds), la luz nitida, creo q hasta alli voy.

que hay sobre la pregunta del zener y la resistencia?


----------



## jreyes (Ene 22, 2010)

Hola pani_alex:

¿Cuál es la función del relé?

¿El zéner y la resistencia lo quieres usar para hacer algún tipo de limitación de voltaje?


Adiosín...!


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 22, 2010)

el rele es para que cuando sale el sol se activa y apaga las luces del patio, sip el zener tendria la funcion de absorver los picos que genere cualquier aparato, como me paso con el rele, poreso a 13v.


----------



## jreyes (Ene 22, 2010)

Olvidé hacer una pregunta: ¿Cuál es el tipo de fuente de alimentación del circuito?


Adiosín...!


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 23, 2010)

plop, mmmm no se cuantas veces mas tengo q repetirlo, un panel solar de 350mA carga una bateria de 5A y lo uso solo para iluminacion con leds (no me enojo pero si she cuerai)

basicamente es esto


----------



## jreyes (Ene 23, 2010)

Lamento el que hayas tenido que reiterar lo del panel y el resto del circuito...de verdad que se me había pasado.

Bien, lo del relé creo que no es necesario. Es posible reemplazarlo por un transistor mosfet que gobierne el paso de la corriente de todas las ramas de leds que construyas. La activación del transistor está a cargo de un LDR (fotoresistencia), un transistor pnp y unas cuantas resistencias:

http://img638.imageshack.us/i/ldrledmosfet.png/

Un mono con la salida (los números da abajo indican el valor instantáneo de la LDR en ohms):




La implementación no creo que sea tan complicada de lograr, aún en una placa reticulada.


Adiosín...!


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 25, 2010)

lol

podrias explicar un poco el funcionamiento, para tener una idea de que es lo que hace?, xfavor
No me explico como el circuito se da cuenta cuando el panel esta cargando si se alimenta desde la bateria 
ah, perdon "fotoresistencia". ahora la pregunta, xq la fotoresistencia que va conectada al transistor debe ir con una resistencia al negativo? y y la salida del transistor vanuevamente a negativo y luego entra en el mosfet? no entiendo

el consumo del circuito sera de 20mA?

ah por cierto, q hay de laproteccion para sobretencion q sujeri, sirve o es un tiro al aire?


----------



## jreyes (Ene 25, 2010)

El circuito funciona como sigue:

Durante el día el valor resistivo del ldr es bajo, con ellos el transistor pnp está "apagado", siendo su voltaje colector-tierra cercano a 0V. Ese voltaje no es suficiente para encender el mosfet por lo que los leds se encuentran apagados.

Durante la noche el valor resistivo del ldr es alto, lo que hace conducir al transistor pnp, con ello el voltaje de colector sube hasta 12V-Vcesat. Ese voltaje es suficiente para encender el mosfet, con lo que los leds conducen y se encienden.

El consumo de corriente en cada rama de leds se calcula como se hace normalmente. La proteción contra sobretensiones no es necesaria ya que el ldr se encarga de conectar y desconetar el circuito dependiendo de la luz que le llegue.


Adiosín...!


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 25, 2010)

correcto, pero cual es el consumo del interruptor crepuscular? encendido y apagado


----------



## jreyes (Ene 25, 2010)

Unos cuantos miliamperes. El mosfet se controla por voltaje, no por corriente.


Adiosín...!


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 25, 2010)

La unica corriente que circula cuando los leds están apagados es la del divisor de tensión (reseistencia y ldr), que es insignificante, y viendo el circuito q1 y la resistencia esa no hacen falta


----------



## jreyes (Ene 25, 2010)

Un monito con la modificación sugerida por fernandoae:



Y una gráfica:




Adiosín...!


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 26, 2010)

chan, ahora solo tiene 3 componentes, me gusta mas. 
De cuanto debe ser la resistencia variable?, tengo una de volumen ese valor me sirve? 

El ldr tiene algun valor o solo tengo q pedir LDR o fotoresistencia? 

El mosfed como IRFP2907? donde puedo encontrar le mosfed, tengo un monton de fuentes, sera q alguna tiene?

mmm perdon por preguntar, pero que significa el grafico?


----------



## jreyes (Ene 26, 2010)

Vamos por parte:

0) Con un potenciómetro de 10k Ohms debería andar bien. Si no llega a funcionar, deberás añadir una resistencia en serie (o poner un potenciómetro de mayor resistencia).

1) Pide el ldr como tal (o como fotorresistencia).

2) Cualquier mosfet debería servir. El que aparece en el monito es a modo de ejemplo.

3) El gráfico es de la corriente del LED versus la resistencia del LDR. Muestra que a medida que el valor resistivo del LDR aumenta (se hace más oscuro), llega un punto en que se activa el mosfet y los leds conducen (eso ya estaba explicado antes).


Adiosín...!


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 26, 2010)

entonces segun el grafico, cuando hay sol, las luces estan apagadas y no consume absolutamente nada?

Y la pregunta del mosfet? las fuentes de pc llevan mosfed, para reutilizar alguno, porque tengo un monton


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 26, 2010)

"donde puedo encontrar le mosfeT, tengo un monton de fuentes, sera q alguna tiene?"
Es muy probable, si queres fijate los numeros que tienen  los componentes que estan en el disipador y buscalo en google junto con la palabra "datasheet" ahi vas a saber que es y las caracteristicas....
Aunque si vas a una casa de Electrònica conseguis todo, con cualquier mosfet funciona, de ultima pedi un IRF530, o cualquier otro...


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 29, 2010)

es el que parece un 78xx

pueden por favor decirme si la proteccion con zener+resistencia va funcionar, ya quiero instalar los nevos leds q compre y no quiero que se me buelvan a quemar, gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 29, 2010)

"es el que parece un 78xx"
Es encapsulado TO-220  y la posición de los terminales no depende de esto... cada mosfet tiene su "pinout", es decir, que los teminales G D y S pueden estar en cualquier disposicion...

Mirá, estás usando una batería... y conectarle uno o mil leds con resistencias no es nada del otro mundo, solamente tenes que hacer bien los 2 o 3 calculos necesarios (sumas, restas, multiplicaciones y divisiones nomás!) y con eso podés estar mas que seguro que los leds no se te van a quemar... lo que te aconsejo es comprar los leds en otro lado si seguis teniendo problemas porque pueden ser de muy mala calidad...


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 30, 2010)

el circuito que quiero utilizar es el del potanciometro, ldr y mosfet.
Por que dices que no hace falta el zener+resistencia? Recuerda que no se de electronica 

La calidad de los leds esta fuera de discucion, son chinos y son recuperados de linternas, puede que hayan buenos o malos, pero no creo q sea por la calidad, porque da la casualidad que se queman justo cuando ocurren ciertos eventos, como por ej cuando era de dia y no tenian resistencia, alli el voltaje de la bateria se disparaba porque la bateria ya estaba full, o cuando juge con el rele, si tuvo suficiente corriente para darme patadas tienen que haber sido mas de 50v y a mi parecer por el bovinado del rele muchisimo mas, y la resistencia no hace nada ante eso.

Por lo tanto eventos como este pueden volver a ocurrir ya que me encanta experimentar y tambien se pueden dar al conectar un ventilador de carbon (digo yo) o algun otro artefacto extraño. Conclucion, quiero una proteccion y pregunto otra ves, funcionara el zener+resistencia?, dependiendo del amperaje del zener y la resistencia, sera suficiente absorver la sobretencion e impedir q se dispare el voltaje? poniendo como ej un zener de 13v.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 30, 2010)

A la bobina para evitar esos picos de tensión (que no queman los leds) se le pone un diodo en paralelo con la misma.

Y no vas a usar rele... vas a usar el mosfet, un diodo, los leds y las resistencias, con eso ya es 100% seguro si se hace bien.


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 30, 2010)

pueden decir todo lo que quiera los leds estan quemados y no es teoria, es practica 
bueno es led solo soporta hasta 10 veces (creo q era solo 10) su votaje max se se le aplica por pocos milisegundos osea 37v, conclusion, si pueden quemarse.

un diodo comun y corriente o un zener? que es lo que hace por eso que dices que ya no se pueden quemar??


----------



## jreyes (Feb 3, 2010)

Si vas a usar mosfet + ldr la protección por zéner NO es necesaria (ya estaba escrito antes). La razón es simple: como no hay bobina no hay riesgo de sobretensiones transitorias. Tampoco es necesaria en caso de una sobretensión por causa del panel ya que la batería está en paralelo y hay un diodo aislante de por medio.


Adiosín...!


----------



## pani_alex (Feb 4, 2010)

ah, entonces si quiero ponerle mas proteccion, porque aunque no haya bobina puedo hacer pruebas de x cosas y wala mas leds quemados. 

mmmm eso de la bateria me parece ilogico, me explico, como esta conectado panel+diodo1+bateria+diodo2+leds si la sobretencion ocurre luego del diodo2 descarga todo en los leds creo que ya se entiende lo que quiero decir. 

ahora, como los accidentes ocurren la proteccion nunca esta de mas, siendo ese el caso ya no pregunto si es necesario ponerle proteccion, "quiero ponerle mas proteccion", y ....
http://knol.google.com/k/electronic-circuits-design-for-beginners-chapter-7#
al ultimo dice algo y es justamente lo que yo necesito.

si mal no recuerdo, un zener de 13v por ej, cuando el voltaje esta por debajo de los 13v no conduce, y cuando es igual o superior conduce, asi por ej si coloco un foco de 12v este solo se encenderia cuado el V sea igual o superior a 13v, estoy en lo correcto?

se me ocurre que: puedo colocar un zener por un transistor y que este encienda un ventilador para gastar la corriente cuando la bateria este llena y el voltaje alcance los 13v, asi tambien poner otro zener+transistor+foco de moto para absorver los picos en la red de los leds.

La conexion seria la siguein? el zener a negativo y a base del transistor, el colector a positovo y el emisor al positivo del ventilador, es correcto?? 

-----------------------------

obs: por favor respondan, ya no aguanto mas con la penunbra de los leds viejos y no quiero arriesgar los nuevos, tampoco arme el interruptor crepuscular por la misma razon.


----------



## jreyes (Feb 4, 2010)

Lo que hace el zéner al momento de que el voltaje llega a la tensión zéner es comenzar a regular, en palabras sencillas implica que el exceso de tensión en la fuente es absorvida por el zéner a costa de un incremento en la corriente que atraviesa el dispositivo (si suponemos que el aumento esta fuera de lo calculado originalemente). Cuando el voltaje es menor el diodo no conduce; pero tampo regula y la carga (los leds conectados en paralelo al zéner) SI trabajan.

Una pregunta: ¿Me podrías indicar cuál podría ser el origen de la sobretensión que mencionas después del diodo "2" que mencionas?

Finalmente me refiero a las protecciones: más arriba en este mismo hilo (creo) postié circuitos con protección contra alzas de voltaje. Eran disipadores de corriente con transistores npn. El circuito ese debe ser bastante efectivo (según las simulación).

---------------------
Acá está:



Adiosín...!


----------



## pani_alex (Feb 4, 2010)

jreyes: mmm entonces puedo hacer lo del zener+transistor, asi puede absorber mas mas amperaje? en caso de que la sobretencion sea muy fuerte

la sobretencion vino del bobinado de un rele.

es muy complejo y si voy a estar haciendo un circuito de estos por cada foco me va salir una fortuna. Es que aqui hay solo un lugar donde se pueden comprar componenetes de electonica y los venden muy caros.


fernandoae: no ai caso en q*ué*?


----------



## jreyes (Feb 4, 2010)

El circuito de arriba está protegido por el zéner y para transistorios "breves" no debería tener haber problemas.

Para evitar los picos de voltaje desde un bobinado de un relé debes poner un diodo en "antiparalelo". 

Los componentes del espejo que está más arriba son baratos, en Chile esos transistores los consigues por 50 pesos (0.1usd). Las resistencias y el zéner también son baratos.


Adiosín...!


----------



## pani_alex (Feb 4, 2010)

entonces el zener solo deberia bastar?

sip justamente lei eso al imbestigar un poco sobre los zener pero yo no quiero proteger solo el bobinado, sino mas especificamente todo el tendido electrico, poreso hablo del zener que activa el transistor y encienda un foco de moto, que debe consumir respetable potencia, o varios en paralelo si es de 5w

si pero imaginate armar uno de esos circuitos para cada fono, solo en mi pieza quiero poner 6, en el baño 8, en la cosina comedor 8, en la otra pieza 6, en el tinglado 8 mas y luego ire viendo q*ue* zonas del patio mas iluminar


----------



## pani_alex (Feb 5, 2010)

jreyes: chan, yo crei que ya lo entendieron, che cuerai. Bueno el tema es asi: esta el panel+diodo1+bateria a partir de alli todo lo que baya partira desde otro diodo, por que? pues por si añado otra bateria y deseo que esta no afecte a las demas cuando termine su vida util, seguimos, bateria+diodo2+leds.

Entonces todos los ajustes que haga y las cosas que conecte despues del diodo no pueden descargar los picos en la bateria porque tienen un "diodo" y lo descargan en el aparato que esta sobre esa linea, en este caso los leds. Siendo asi quiero poner una proteccion contra picos en todos los cableados q estan aislados de la bateria por un diodo y otro que absorba la carga donde el panel (antes del diodo1) para que cuando las baterias esten totoalmente cargadas (asumo que cuando el voltaje llege a 13v ya estan full) empiese a usar la corriente exedente por ej  encendiendo un ventilador o cualquier aparato

Poreso puse mi idea del zener+transistor o se me ocurre ahora tambien el mosfet, el trabajo del zener segun lo que yo entendi seria decirle cuando se exede los 13v y el transistor o mosfet solo seria una llave para conectar algo de mas potencia, on foco o un ventilador.

fernandoae: y ya dije que no me interesa protejer solo contra el rele, quiero algo que este por la linea para cualquier pico, poreso preguntaba si el zener+transistor+foco de filamento funcionaria


----------



## jreyes (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok.

Me queda claro que hay focos a led y otro(s) de filamento. Son dos cosas distintas. A eso se añade un sistema de purga para el exceso de corriente. También hay un sistema de batería múltiple (eventual) que supongo iría en paralelo ya que si la colocas en serie con la primera batería nos estropea todo el diseño.

A modo de bloque sería algo más menos así:

http://img684.imageshack.us/i/esqinstalacion.png/


Ahora unos detalles:

Si usas el esquema de espejo de corriente expuesto varios post más atrás *no necesitas mayor pretección* ya que la sobretensión está dominada por el zéner que genera la primera corriente de emisor (que los demás replican). Como es un asunto de corriente, no importa el voltaje que haya en los puntos en ese momento. Si hubiese un aumento voltaje en ese momento (14V a 15V), éste será absorvido por el transistor de cada tira de leds. Como la corriente es baja (20mA) y el voltaje colector-emisor de cada transitor tal vez nos supere los 4V la potencia disipada en el transistor con suerte llegará a los 100mW (para un Vce de 5V). Si sumas los 5V del Vce + los casi 10 de los leds, tienes 15V. La batería no llega a ese voltaje, por lo que los leds están protegidos. Es más, si el voltaje de la batería cae hasta los 10V los leds seguirán funcionando...con un poco menos de corriente; pero funcionarán.

El elemento de descarga puede estar gobernado por un comparador de ventana que active un mosfet conectado a  un foco. Y, de pasada, te olvidas del relé.


Adiosín...!


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 5, 2010)

Hola.

No sé si esto es lo que estás buscando. Este circuito enciende un foco cuando el voltaje de la batería sobrepasa los 12V o llega a 13V.
Calibras el potenciómetro al voltaje que deseas que encienda el foco.



Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: el transistor depenede de la potencia del foco (probalemente sea uno darlington), puedes usar cualquier amplificador operacional (741)


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 2, 2013)

reviviendo el post, entonces algo nuevo para mi, los CRD (current regulative diode)

Diodo de corriente constante: Realmente es un JFET, con su compuerta conectada a la fuente, y funciona como un limitador de corriente de dos terminales análogo al diodo Zener, el cual limita el voltaje. Permiten una corriente a través de ellos para alcanzar un valor adecuado y así estabilizarse en un valor específico. También suele llamarse CLDs (por sus siglas en inglés) o diodo regulador de corriente.

http://www.atcsemitec.co.uk/pdfdocs/SemitecCRDs.pdf

pregunta: pueden ser usados para colocarlos en serie con los led? CRD+LED+LED+LED
alguien ya los a visto o usado?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 2, 2013)

Amigo, siempre sera  mas economico y seguro utilizar una resistencia. Si por algun motivo el CRD, por tratarse de un semiconductor, se estropea y se transforma en cortocircuito, dile adios a los LEDs.


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 2, 2013)

segun el resultado de mi experiencia usando el jfet MPF102 que es casi parecido al BF256C y me limita a 12mA es años luz mas eficiente q*ue* una resistencia, justamente en estos dias estaba arreglando mis luces leds, y estoy cambiando un monton de leds q*ue* estaban con resistencias, todos dañados, prenden con poco brillo, o no prenden y todos los q*ue* puse con jfet funcionan hasta ahora, incluso los q*ue* puse en la moto, asi q*ue* no estoy de acuerdo con lo de seguro

1 - La resistencia no tolera variacion de tension
2 - tampoco se puede poner leds en serie pues brillara mas el q*ue* menos consuma y el resto pues menos

busquen la linea q*ue* dice "DIODO REGULADOR DE CORRIENTE" sin comillas
http://www.profisica.cl/comofuncionan/como.php?id=51

este no viene al caso pero talves le sirva a alguien
http://www.elemon.com.ar/media/catalogos/z%20Boletines%20tecnicos/Soluciones%20de%20Iluminacion%20con%20LED.pdf


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 2, 2013)

Definitivamente una resistencia NO es lo mejor para alimentar leds colega. Siempre conviene regular la corriente, ya que los leds al variar su temperatura también varian su tensión de trabajo... 
Y los componentes esos que mencionas si sirven para alimentar leds, pero deben ser complicado para conseguirlos, yo usaria un lm317 como driver de corriente constante, y en caso de necesitar mas corriente para leds de alta potencia un mc34063 que es conmutado...


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 2, 2013)

Hola pani_alex

En relación a tu primer mensaje en este tema:
Yo he utilizado esos diodos reguladores de corriente.

En fuentes de referencia, bastante estables.
Tienen en serie un diodo rectificador, un Zener y un regulador de corriente.
El rectificador y el Zener tienen un coeficiente de temperatura inverso uno de otro así que el voltaje es estable. Prácticamente no hay variación del voltaje aplicado al regulador de corriente por efecto de la temperatura.
Así que si el voltaje es estable, el regulador de corriente trabaja en un solo punto.

Otra aplicación es cuando en un circuito RC necesitamos una pendiente recta en lugar de curva.

Hay muchos números de diodos reguladores de corriente y diferentes fabricantes.
En este enlace puedes encontrarlos.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

Guíate por las letras rojas en la imagen adjunta.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: ahora también los utilizaré para regular la corriente para los LED’s


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 2, 2013)

fernandoae hummm interesante lo del LM317, 
1- si llegara a variar la tencion tendria q*ue* cambiar la resistencia o se ajustaria automaticamente para mantener la corriente constante?
2 - cual setia la tencion maxima q*ue* aguantan?
me parece interesante para los leds mas grandes, como los de 1 a 20w, serviria?

MrCarlos: Tienen en serie un diodo rectificador, un Zener y un regulador de corriente?? en la descripcion dice "Diodo de corriente constante: Realmente es un JFET"

consulta sobre comvercion de wats a amper
W=AxV => A=W/V
entonces, un led de:
3W y 2.8V = 1.071A? http://www.ledlumipar.com/ll/product.php?id_product=36
20W y 5v = 4A? http://www.ledlumipar.com/ll/product.php?id_product=94 como no dice el voltaje, tome de este otro led http://www.ledlumipar.com/ll/product.php?id_product=92
20w y 14v = 1.428A? http://www.ledlumipar.com/ll/product.php?id_product=95

me parece muy exagerada la corriente o se usa otro calculo?
estos leds requieren de disipadores?


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 2, 2013)

> 1- si llegara a variar la tencion tendria q cambiar la resistencia o se  ajustaria automaticamente para mantener la corriente constante?


Si usas el lm317 como fuente de corriente constante no necesitas ninguna resistencia 


> 2 - cual setia la tencion maxima q aguantan?


37 voltios



> me parece interesante para los leds mas grandes, como los de 1 a 20w, serviria?


El integrado soporta hasta 1,5A... igual mientras mayor sea la diferencia entre la tensión de alimentación y la tension del led mayor va a ser la temperatura que va a levantar el integrado, por eso en esos casos se recurre a las fuentes conmutadas, que aunque tienen un poco mas de dificultad son muy eficientes (no calientan tanto por decirlo de alguna manera)...


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 2, 2013)

aqui muestra q*ue* usa una resistencia


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 2, 2013)

Y la corriente que proporciona se calcula asi R=1,25/I


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 2, 2013)

Hola pani_alex

Con respecto a tu pregunta en el mensaje #132.
Realmente es un JFET?

No, no es así. Lo que se utiliza es:
Un Diodo rectificador.
Un Diodo Zener.
Un Diodo regulador de corriente.
Todo ellos conectados en serie. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 3, 2013)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola pani_alex
> 
> Con respecto a tu pregunta en el mensaje #132.
> Realmente es un JFET?
> ...


 
entonces esta mal en la wikipedia

alguien sabe si estos leds nececitan de desipacion o puedo pegarlos directo a un pcb?

el de 20w 14v consume 1.428A, si uso el LM317 voy a estar operando en su limite y segun la formula nececito una R de 875ohm, pero si uso en la moto, q*ue* va pasar cuando el voltaje sea inferior a los 14v?, porque esa tension solo alcansa cuando el motor esta en altas revoluciones


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 3, 2013)

Hola pani_alex

No entiendo por qué dices: entonces esta mal en la wikipedia.
O qué relación hay entre mi respuesta y lo que se ve en la wikipedia que Tú mencionas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## djwash (Ene 3, 2013)

No es necesario trabajar el LED a su maxima corriente, si el led consume 1.5A y le entregas 1A veras que ilumina un poquito (muy poquito) menos, pero la temperatura de trabajo sera menor y la duracion será mayor.

En estos casos la resistencia no se vuelve una opcion tan mala, ya que teniendo una fuente SMPS mantendra una tension constante, calculas la resistencia para enviar como en el caso de arriba 1A y estaras lejos de los 1.5A del led.

Siempre sera mejor la fuente de corriente constante...

En una moto la tension con el motor en ralenti deberia ser de 13.2V con la bateria en buen estado, ya a las 3000RMP deberia subir la tension hasta 14.4V como maximo y no subir mas que eso aun en mas de 3000RPM...


He usado ambas opciones en mi moto, resistencia y fuente de corriente constante, lamentablemente se me quemaron todos los integrados (parece que eran truchos), asique calcule la resistencia para darle el margen al led aun a maximas RPM y no tuve problemas...

En cuanto a la disipacion de los led, a partir de 1W ya es imprescindible usar disipador...


----------



## djwash (Ene 3, 2013)

Donde venden leds venden los disipadores para cada tipo de led.

Si no consigues puedes usar disipadores de procesadores de PC, AMD o Intel cualquiera de los dos de casi cualquier socket sirve...


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 4, 2013)

http://led-iluminacion.blogspot.com/2012/05/porque-son-importantes-los-disipadores.html
una de los polos hay q*ue* conectarlos al disipador para transmitir el calor?, preferentemente el negativo?

pregunta of topic, quiero limitar la corriente de carga de mi celular para aumentar su vida util, con el lm317 conectado al cargador rapido de pared o al puerto usb
1- puedo hacer eso? 
la idea es hacer un adaptador q*ue* se acople a cualquiera de estos. Segun la teoria una bateria debe cargarse al 5% para carga lenta, pero mi bateria es de 1800mA, osea q*ue* tardaria 20hs, yo necesito q*ue* en max 6 hs este lleno, para cargar toda la noche, esto me da 300mA 
2- es correcto el calculo?


----------



## djwash (Ene 4, 2013)

No se que teoría estarás leyendo, lo que si se es que no piensas mucho tus preguntas...

La transmisión de calor es un fenómeno térmico, no eléctrico...

Si limitas la corriente del cargador solo aumentaras el tiempo de carga, y no la vida útil del celular...

Las baterías de celulares no tienen efecto memoria, su vida útil depende de otros factores, no hay razón para pensar que la corriente de carga no esta debidamente limitada por los circuitos internos del celular.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 4, 2013)

Hola.

Los celulares modernos se cargan en 4 a 5  horas más o menos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 4, 2013)

djwash dijo:


> No se que teoría estarás leyendo, lo que si se es que no piensas mucho tus preguntas...
> 
> La transmisión de calor es un fenómeno térmico, no eléctrico...


¬¬ cual es la parte q*ue* no esta pensada? el metal es mejor transmisor termico q*ue* el plastico ¬¬



djwash dijo:


> Si limitas la corriente del cargador solo aumentaras el tiempo de carga, y no la vida útil del celular...
> 
> Las baterías de celulares no tienen efecto memoria, su vida útil depende de otros factores, no hay razón para pensar que la corriente de carga no esta debidamente limitada por los circuitos internos del celular.


bueno, pues uno de los factores para la vida util de las baterias suele ser la temperatura, bueno en realidad para la electronica en general, y a menos corriente menor temperatura, esto lo quiero hacer porque como no me voy a levantar a desenchufar de noche, queda hasta la mañana conectado y la bateria anterior de este adefecio luego de un año termino hinchada


----------



## djwash (Ene 4, 2013)

pani_alex dijo:


> ¬¬ cual es la parte q no esta pensada? el metal es mejor transmisor termico q el plastico ¬¬







pani_alex dijo:


> una de los polos hay q conectarlos al disipador para transmitir el calor?, preferentemente el negativo?



Los leds de potencia tiene una base que se apoya en el disipador, y es lo unico que necesita estar en contacto con el disipador para lograr una correcta transferencia de calor ya que lo que calienta en un led es la pastilla que llevan dentro y esta está en contacto termico optimo con la base y no con los terminales.

Los led de 5mm y similar no llevan disipador, creo que fui muy claro al decir que los led a partir de 1W y los SMD llevan si o si disipador.


En cuanto a las baterias, otro factor importante a parte del calor es el tiempo que estan expuestas a el, s extiendes el tiempo de carga con menos corriente bajaras su temperatura levemente pero incrementaras el tiempo expuesto a carga/calor.

La parte que no piensas es que quieres limitar la corriente para aumentar la vida util de la bateria, pero con ello aumentaras el tiempo de carga indefectiblemente, a menos corriente mas tiempo para cargar, y quieres tenerlo cargado en menos tiempo, no se pueden las dos cosas al mismo tiempo...

Los celulares internamente desactivan la carga al alcanzar el 100%...

Deberias respetar los ciclos de carga y descarga para que tu bateria tenga mayor vida util...


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 4, 2013)

no tengo ni idea de como es el contacto de los leds >1w por eso la consulta, pero segun ese link que pegue arriba (post 144) muestra q*ue* el disipador va detras del pcb.

baterias http://www.htcmania.com/showthread.php?t=168507
segun este foto no requieren de ciclos completos estas baterias, yo creo q*ue* solo no son tan sensibles a eso pero lo recomentable es tratar de usarlos completo en lo posible. Pero de todas formas el galaxy ace tiene una autonomia q*ue* da lastima, con solo el face y el wasap tengo q*ue* cargar dos veces al dia o no llego de noche, eso q*ue* tiene instalado el juice defender
Entonces no tiene solucion lo de las baterias a no ser q*ue* la cargue dentro del congelador


----------



## djwash (Ene 4, 2013)

Las baterías tienen una vida útil de cierta cantidad de ciclos de carga.

Deberías ver que porquerías instalas en tu teléfono, influyen en el consumo las versiones de firmware que tenga el teléfono, muchas dan asco, le pones énfasis a cosas que no deberías...

Un ejemplo, yo tengo un IPhone 3GS, tiene como 3 años, uso Whatsapp, Facebook, fotos, vídeos, wifi, de todo y lo cargo dia por medio, si no le doy mucho uso cada 4 días, se carga completamente en casi 3 horas en la PC, probé varios firmware hasta ver cual administra mejor la batería, y siempre lo cargo en la PC porque el cargador que tengo no es original...

Las baterías no deben pasar los 60 grados, si te preocupa mucho la temperatura cárgalo apagado...


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 4, 2013)

la bateria del ace por defecto dura apenas un dia, eso es sin redes sociales ni nada, usando solo decelular lo cual contradice su funcion de smarphone, y como dije tengo face y wasap, indispensable, sin juice defender dura pocas horas, como 6, con, unas pocas hs mas, bueno todo depende de q*ue* tanto prendas la pantalla, si usas 15 min puede llegar a vaciar la bateria, da lastima. Cargar apagado no es una opcion pues apagado no suena la alarma, el proyecto que tengo es ponerle dos baterias mas en paralelo, pero va esperar *por_*q*ue* ahora mismo no tengo otro smarphone y no puedo vivir sin el


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 5, 2013)

se extendio un poco el offtopic pero hasta alli llego, todo claro

es cierto q*ue* las tiras leds consumen solo 3mA?, eso me dijeron pero todavia no pude comprobar


----------



## Scooter (Ene 5, 2013)

Lo dudo, con 3mA empezarán a lucir, pero necesitarán bastante mas para que tengan cierta intensidad luminosa.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 5, 2013)

Imposible  depende mucho de la potencia de la tira (la cantidad de leds por metro) pero minimo consumen 20mA cada tres leds...
O sea 400mA por metro..


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 7, 2013)

ya me parecia demaciado bueno para ser verdad


----------

